# Coat #1, Finished!



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Finally! I got a few extra $$ and I ordered a new pedal/plug for my good sewing machine (I had been failing with the old singer that my mother lent me... that really only sewed in reverse... :daisy: ). 

Now Stella has a new winter coat. I went off her measurements and made my own simple pattern (that kinda looks just like every other pattern I've seen, but still) 

Here's the top, sleek puff side:


The comfy fleece inner lining:



And she doesn't hate it!!



I have another to make for a friend's chi boy. Anybody else want one while the pattern is fresh in my head? :coolwink:


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

That's cute


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooohhhh! She's going to stay comfy warm in that!

I like the quilted fabric. I can't find decent quilted fabric here!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

ooh that looks so pretty  well done, excellent quilting
I attempted sewing for the fur babies twice, but I really haven'y got time to do it much anymore


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Oooohhhh! She's going to stay comfy warm in that!
> 
> I like the quilted fabric. I can't find decent quilted fabric here!


I was surprised that I found it, tbh! Totally snuck up on me this summer.



Baby Girls Mom said:


> That's cute


Thank you!



guccigrande said:


> ooh that looks so pretty  well done, excellent quilting
> I attempted sewing for the fur babies twice, but I really haven'y got time to do it much anymore


Thank you! I wish I could take credit for the quilting - that's a skill I haven't learned yet - I just bought quilted fabric. I try to sneak it in when I can. I plan on doing a lot more now that I have a good working machine again!


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I would love one, or two, or three  I absolutely love print on the inside of that one! Please let me know what I need to do! Thanks =)


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

alphioz said:


> I would love one, or two, or three  I absolutely love print on the inside of that one! Please let me know what I need to do! Thanks =)


Well first I guess you should decide how many you want! Lol

I'm not sure I'll have enough of that fleece pattern left over (it is gorgeous though, isn't it?) or if I'll be able to find it again. It will depend on your measurements. I will need neck, chest and length measurements, as shown here: 



Please make sure to measure at the widest points. 

$10 a piece... plus exact shipping. You can paypal me at [email protected]

I will work on getting pics of my other fleece as well, just in case.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome...I guess for now it would be two. I don't pick up my little girl until October 11th, so I am not sure of her measurements yet. I will work on getting those measurements today. The two I have are boys, so I guess whatever fleece you have that would be good for boys =)


----------

